# Baby Flinger Prop



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Special thanx to Palerider for his help on the Baby flinger prop!

www.bodybagging.com


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

its a new sport baby flinging 

its fun


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

I can't find the baby flinger anywhere off your link, do you have a more direct link?


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i cant find it either


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

me neither


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

where oh where is the baby flinger?


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Is that like a boger flinger but diffeent? Couldn't find it either.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Very nice looking website. I wasn't able to find the page in question, does it actually _throw_ babies at ToTs? (because that would be pretty sweet/dangerous)


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm starting to think this thread was a publicity prank done to drive traffic to their website... which would be pretty lame :/


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Where O where has the little Baby Flinger prop gone?


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

where o' where can it be?


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Now you have me intrigued......WE WANT A BABY FLINGER!


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Has anyone even seen the Baby Flinger yet?


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

no, I maintain this was a propaganda post things like this should be locked and baned :/


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

iv seen the baby flinger 
yes its real
were still thinking about making these so we will post pics soon
its not a prank its a baby flinger
its a popper with a babydoll in a baby carriage


----------



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh! So not propoganda at all...just early discussion about a product you're developing with no specifics but vague postings to whet the appetite...oh, that IS propoganda.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

We Want The Baby Flinger Now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

maybe we should just build our own baby flingers and see if we can beat him  j/k


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I fling babies all the time.
What's so special?








Oh wait you guys are talking props?
Hahaha.
I'm kidding of course.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I say we hang him... oh, wait... he's already dead!


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Shaun, we can build a baby flinging 4th gen Trebuchet in a couple hours, prolly with just the scrap we have laynig around the shop


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

so now, all we need is a baby....


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

errrrrr wheres the baby flinger on his site........?


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

what we found out beep is that it's not on his site yet, they are building one. So that, I guess, validates this post. They have one, no pics, he just tossed his URL up seemingly in preparation.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I've seen a baby flinger but it was at Six Flags. The poor idiot working it tried to scare me with it....what an amateur! It's a cool prop though.


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

how do you know he was poor


----------



## WickedWitch (Sep 26, 2006)

Six flags can't pay that well...after all isn't it just a glorified carni?


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Still dont know what a baby flinger is....How can there be a thread here and nothing to support it? Propaganda indeed! The sad thing is I check this stupid thread every few days to see if someone has finally finished the baby flinger......


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm all for realistic and gross props and everything but...

http://kutv.com/topstories/local_story_282191607.html

That's just wrong. Wrong wrong wrong.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow! That's just terrible!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Thats so sad.....People are idiots....Things are only getting worse....


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

OK, so there really isn't a baby flinger prop... I keep checking this post and I'm beginning to feel a bit "jipped". Hey Bodybag, show us the #$^#&% prop already, or at least explain why you've wasted our time. I'm thinking that this is a great way to bump up your site's hit count by making people search through every page... Great idea, but a bit dishonest, doncha think?


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Wow! first off and foremost, I havent wasted anyones time, There are plenty of posts on many forums about Props without pictures, secondly this thread was started with a simple thankyou to palerider for his help on the Baby Flinger Project, thus me never checking back in on it after his initial reply.as for my website I include it in all of my posts, there is no direction on my thread saying go to www.Bodybagging.com and see the BABYFLINGER, once again, this thread was mere show of appreciation to Palerider under the PROP section because it was prop related.....
Lastly, THERE is a BABY FLINGER prop and it ROCKS! It gets its first debut on 10/21/2006 at a private party it then will go on my website directly afterwards........ so NO PROPAGANDA, NO SPAM, NO SHAMELESS PLUG for my website.....YES VERY COOL PROP!

WWW.BODYBAGGING.COM


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

> this thread was started with a simple thankyou to palerider for his help on the Baby Flinger Project


so you started a thread for no reason then, this could have been handled in a PM, lucky I'm not an admin.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

not tryin to make waves or anything but

rule 2.2: Posting of links and banners to personal web sites is acceptable as long as they appear in the appropriate forum(s) and are Halloween-related.

rule 2.1: Promotion of business web sites is strictly prohibited. This includes signature banners/text. If you operate a business, please make use of our Banner program.

this is not an approriate forum and your site is commercial.

but hey, im just tryin to make peace among the ranks.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Being that I am not one to get engrossed in all this internet BS, I will say this one final time to those that seem unable to grasp the concept of my thread intent. THANK YOU PALERIDER FOR YOUR HELP ON THE BABYFLINGER PROJECT! To KEVIN,SHAUN,MORGAN........ I can only say that I posted a PUBLIC THANK YOU to PALERIDER, a MEMBER of this FORUM to let everyone know what a GREAT guy he is and dedicated PROPBUILDER that I am PROUD to KNOW......You three truly blew this out of porportion with your stupid conspiracy theories and insulting comments...... as for I could have handled thjis with a PM to PALERIDER, that would have defeated the PUBLIC THANKYOU intent! Now if you have a problem with anything else I suggest that you grow weary of all of this and DONT read this THREAD, Pointblank.

www.bodybagging.com


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Someone is a little grouchy. Cut back on the caffine, bro......


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm almost done with my Dog Torch... it rocks... my neighbor's Gerbil Rocket does too... still no Baby Flinger though...

Just kidding.

BB - personally - it's been fun to read this thread. I think others have enjoyed it too. Atleast the speculation and anticipation of a babyflinger.

Sort of like waiting for Feast to come to theaters... oh wait - it's released to video Tuesday? Damn...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Ok guys, since this thread is going nowhere but downhill fast, I'm gonna close it.


----------

